# How does this odometer work?



## DonChristie (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, Im looking at purchasing this odometer for my 28" bike. How does it record distance traveled? It seems the exposed gear on the side turns the odometer, but what turns the gear? It appears to mount on the front axle. What is missing?
Thanks for any help, Don


----------



## walter branche (Mar 4, 2010)

it is missing the star activator ,, send me an email and i will send you photos of what activates the action and the part that is missing   wbranche@cfl.rr.com, the photo that you will receive shows the one i have for sale complete ready to bolt on ,,  check out copake auction for a price offer  ,, i have 350.00 invested in my ready to go cyclometer ,, thanks ,,( todays know it all) walter branche ocoee florida .. i am selling all my rare cycling items because of my health is failing fast, and i do not want my relatives fooling with my stuff when i am expired


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, Walter! I hope your health improves! Email is abcdchristie@yahoo.com. I appreciate the info.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, i will send it in the day friday ,, there is also a little peg ,sometimes looks like a split screw that attaches to the spoke ,to drive the star wheel part  ..


----------



## walter branche (Mar 5, 2010)

photos were sent your way , let me know if you want me to take some more ,,thanks wpb


----------

